
[pdf] an example of incorrect behaviour from a senior mathematician - Typhon
http://www.ihes.fr/~lafforgue/math/NoriMotivesInformation.pdf
======
Typhon
We often hear about that kind of thing happening, but it is rare to see a
specific example going into details and making specific accusations towards a
specific person.

